# استخدام الصور الجوية في برنامج land Development



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا: كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم 
ثانيا : من خلال هذا المنتدي قدم كثير من الاخوة دورات عن برنامج اللاند من اهمها دورة الاخ فواز كل هذا الدورات كانت تتكلم عن ان معلومات المساحة ماخوذة من جهاز total station & level 

اليوم اقدم لكم شرح مفصلة عن استخدام الصور الجوية في برنامج اللاند 
للامانة الموضوع منقول من احدي المنتديات الاخري 

دي رابط الشرح
http://www.upload10.com/up/download.php?file=280abfeebe19939d81fba7ba355ed8cb


----------



## عبدو99 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانت بخير يا باشمهندس ومشكور جدا


----------



## المساح10 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

لك الف شكر الاخ دفع الله

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم


----------



## Sherko (6 سبتمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر يا أخ دفع الله 
حاولت أن أجرب البرنامج ، ولكن الصور من جوجل أيرث و موقع ناسا غير دقيق أطلاقا و قديمة 2003
ممكن أن ترشدني الى مواقع مشابهة صورها أحسن ، ليكن ألاحسان بألتمام
ندعو لك بالعمر المديد
حسن_ العراق


----------



## sosohoho (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك لكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 سبتمبر 2008)

Sherko قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر يا أخ دفع الله
> حاولت أن أجرب البرنامج ، ولكن الصور من جوجل أيرث و موقع ناسا غير دقيق أطلاقا و قديمة 2003
> ممكن أن ترشدني الى مواقع مشابهة صورها أحسن ، ليكن ألاحسان بألتمام
> ندعو لك بالعمر المديد
> حسن_ العراق


 
اخي العزيز حسن ادخل علي الموفع الاتي 
http://alrahalat.com


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 سبتمبر 2008)

http://alrahalat.com


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مصطفى الجمل قال:


> http://alrahalat.com


 
شكرا اخ مصطفي


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (7 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بخير وجزاك الله كل خير على هذه الإفادة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد حسام العاني قال:


> كل عام و أنت بخير وجزاك الله كل خير على هذه الإفادة


 شكرا وجزاك الله خير ورمضان كريم


----------



## مزن محمود (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر
جزاك الله خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ykingd (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي المرور وسوف اطرح قريب كيفية الاستفادة من الصورة الجوية في تصميم الطرق انشاء الله


----------



## لهون جاف (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدو99 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي مرور


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا م/هجو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أكتوبر 2008)

كلكم كل الود الاحترام


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل عام وانت بخير يا باشمهندس ومشكور جدا*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل عام وانت بخير يا باشمهندس ومشكور جدا*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## سولارلونر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
الملف تم تحميله 
الان ساترككم لدراسته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس

ملاحظة لإخوانى جميعا اجدها تتكرر فى مشاركات كثيرة 
خطأ ان نقول: ( إنشاء الله )
والصحيح أن نقول: ( إن شاء الله )

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الملاحظة اخي احمد


----------



## عطور ليبيا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لم يفتح لى الملف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجيب 8000 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرالكم وزدكم الله من فضله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 ديسمبر 2008)

_كل عام وانتم بخير_


----------



## علياء على حمدى (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا على النقل والتوضيح


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2009)

مشكورين علي المرو والرد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

sherko قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر يا أخ دفع الله
> حاولت أن أجرب البرنامج ، ولكن الصور من جوجل أيرث و موقع ناسا غير دقيق أطلاقا و قديمة 2003
> ممكن أن ترشدني الى مواقع مشابهة صورها أحسن ، ليكن ألاحسان بألتمام
> ندعو لك بالعمر المديد
> حسن_ العراق


اخ حسن 
جرب الصور الجوية المتاحه في هيئة المساحة


----------



## باسل الحبيب (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وألف شكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2009)

*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله موقع رائع وموضوع جميل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيل اخي علي المرور


----------



## مهندس مكة (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس مكة (9 فبراير 2009)

الرابط مو شغال


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 فبراير 2009)

ادخل علي موقع الرحلات وسوف تجد الموضوع كامل


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (11 فبراير 2009)

يا باشمهندس دفع الله لك التحية
انا من المتابعين لكتاباتك انت والزملاء ابوبكر و المساح 10 كسودانيين متميزين 
بالنسبة للرابطة الخاص بالموضوع وجدة انه لا يعمل .
ثانيا نحن فى انتظار استخدامات الصور الجوية فى الطرق .
بالمناسبة انا عندى تجربة فى التعامل مع صور من القوقل فى الطرق (مشروع طريق خاصباعمال سد مروى )


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 فبراير 2009)

جعفرالقراشى قال:


> يا باشمهندس دفع الله لك التحية
> انا من المتابعين لكتاباتك انت والزملاء ابوبكر و المساح 10 كسودانيين متميزين
> بالنسبة للرابطة الخاص بالموضوع وجدة انه لا يعمل .
> ثانيا نحن فى انتظار استخدامات الصور الجوية فى الطرق .
> بالمناسبة انا عندى تجربة فى التعامل مع صور من القوقل فى الطرق (مشروع طريق خاصباعمال سد مروى )


 اخي جعفر شكرا جزيل علي الاهتمام واتمني ان نتوصل علي ال****** واتمني ان نسفيد من تجربتك في صور القوقل في الطرق 

اخذ اميلي من ملفي بالمنتدي


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (18 فبراير 2009)

*لك الف شكر الاخ دفع الله*


----------



## falaki (6 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء من الأخ دفع الله اعادة تحميل الشرح على موقع أخر سهل التحميل منه لأن الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا سلفاً


----------



## فادى حسب الله (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ولكن الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (6 أبريل 2009)

baraka allah fik 
www.geo-conseil.com


----------



## eng: issa (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (6 أبريل 2009)

نعم الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء اعاده التحميل


----------



## خالد قريسو (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا 
مشكور جدا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

دي الشرح كامل اتمني انو النت ينستر معي هذه المرة 
واسف للتاخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​​*


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

عندنا مشكلة في النت عندما تنحل سوف ارفع جميع الملفات ان شاء الله 
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​​*​


----------



## محمد رواقه (26 مايو 2009)

البرنامج رائع ---شكرا على الاختيار الموفق للموضوع------------:16:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## ali992 (26 مايو 2009)

بانتظار إعادة التحميل جزاك الله خير وبارك بك ولك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2009)

دي رابط الملف مرة اخري 
وهو منقول من منتدي الرحلات 
http://depositfiles.com/files/zuu6oj9sv


----------



## ali992 (26 مايو 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> دي رابط الملف مرة اخري
> وهو منقول من منتدي الرحلات
> http://depositfiles.com/files/zuu6oj9sv



جاري تحميل الملف
*بارك الله بك أخي و جزاك وأهلك خيرا*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم خيرا*​


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## talan77 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## africano800 (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرً
وعافاك الله يا مهندس دفع الله


----------

